
Disinformation and the Australia Wildfires - finphil
https://theconversation.com/bushfires-bots-and-arson-claims-australia-flung-in-the-global-disinformation-spotlight-129556
======
briandear
What is misinformation is saying that climate change started those fires. The
temperature rising one fraction of a degree doesn’t cause combustion. And
these sorts for fires have happened since before Australia was Australia.

Arsonists, however, have been arrested for starting the fires. Blaming climate
change for every single thing is no different than those that attribute
everything to “god’s will” — and equally neurotic and cult-like.

~~~
throwaway3563
You’re grossly misinformed.

> What is misinformation is saying that climate change started those fires.

No.

> The temperature rising one fraction of a degree doesn’t cause combustion.

Yes it does. It dries out vegetation and evaporates moisture, directly
contributing to further and worse combustion.

> And these sorts for fires have happened since before Australia was
> Australia.

No, they haven’t.

> Arsonists, however, have been arrested for starting the fires. Blaming
> climate change for every single thing is no different than those that
> attribute everything to “god’s will” — and equally neurotic and cult-like.

Both contribute, but climate change much more. Without arsonists, the bush
would still burn from other sources of ignition. Your first sentence are
weasel words clearly intended to disproportionately exaggerate arson.

You’ve clearly fallen for the misinformation. Please stop spreading it
further.

